# R.I.P MO my beautiful royal python



## MICKYP

_R.I.P my beautiful girl, you will be sadly missed by us all you where one in a million rest my beautiful girl _


----------



## Flaming Yahoo

Beautiful snake, sorry for your loss mate.


----------



## MICKYP

Flaming Yahoo said:


> Beautiful snake, sorry for your loss mate.


thanks mate


----------



## Ghostberry

She is so beautiful, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## seb421

Gutting buddy  how old was she


----------



## MICKYP

seb421 said:


> Gutting buddy  how old was she


she was only 4 years old mate well over 3500g, we are still trying to find out the source of her death we are 99% it was septicaemia caused by some dodgy food batch. thing is by the time we had tried to find the cause it was to late she had a dodgy green poo took it straight the vets next day had it screened come back all clear she was due in the next day to the vets but when I went in to get her she had passed in the nite.


----------



## scarasunder

Beautiful snake, so very sorry for your loss


----------



## lenny666

*so sorry mate*

[/PHP]I have a royal python that is very similar. Lenny is rather new with me. Bout 4 months, but he's a star.
I can really feel ur pain, 2years ago the same thing happened to my 6yr old cornsnake callwd George. I was gutted. 
I cant belivw that pwt shops r not properly regulated for reptiles food.
Chin up xxxxx


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles

Sorry for your loss bro :'(


----------



## LolaBunny

MICKYP said:


> image_R.I.P my beautiful girl, you will be sadly missed by us all you where one in a million rest my beautiful girl _


Dammn Mick, Only just noticed this


----------

